# Comment changer fond écran en utilisant "Air Display"?



## stéphane33 (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Ayant téléchargé et installé "Air Display" pour utiliser l'iPad en second Moniteur l'application demande une première fois quel fond d'écran utiliser pour l'iPad, or depuis je ne parviens pas à revenir sur ce premier choix fond d'écran.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer comment changer le fond d'écran une nouvelle fois?
Merci d'avance


----------

